# Willow island



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Went to willow on sunday, Fishing was nonstop for 2hr in the morning. I took home 5 nices suger and one eye. I think it was well worth the trip from cleveland. My buddy who lives in WV caught a large paddlefish. It was kind of funny his line raped around its tail and the jig never even hooked into the fish. Thay are wild looking. I must have caught around 25 fish.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Is willow island a Lock? where is it located; i've never heard of it.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Its a lock system on the Ohio River! The location is about 10-12 miles north of Marietta Ohio.
The fishing is spotty there some days are good and some are bad! Depending on the rainfall throught north east ohio and Western Pa.
Its accsessable from the WV bank.
PS I wouldn't eat those fish!!!!!!! there's alot of nasty stuff in that water,, just ask Dupont C-8!!! and any other chemical plant north of there, that distarges unacepatable amounts of Toxins each time theres high water! Im not kidding either!
JB


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Anyway!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Kingjohn,
Most of the fish they like you not to eat are bottom feeders like cats, carp and suckers. And usually over a certain length. I've got friends that have been eating eyes and others out of the river for over 10 yrs & for all appearances, they "seem" normal. I've personally been eating fish out of there myself for about 5 yrs and besides a slight glow at night, I'm fine. I only eat walleye, saugeye, saugers, crappies and the occasional bass & cat. But...I've been known to eat it 3 times in one week if I've a good supply!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Snake,
You smoke? Just wondering since smokers seem normal too till they drop dead of lung cancer or heart attack 20-30 years down the road.
Not judging or making any kind of statements. You just gotta look at the long term effects not just the immediate.
That C-8 is wonderful stuff. You can look forward to it contaminating the river and surrounding areas for generations to come.

http://www.fluoridealert.org/pesticides/effect.pfos.class.news.69.htm

http://www.c-8inform.com/facts/


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I wouldn't eat anything out of the Ohio River. I fish the Pike Island and Hannible pools and have been for about 20 years. All you need to know is the food chain. Those chemicals and toxins get into the ground and come up in the plant life, organisms eat the plant life, bait fish eat the organisms, game fish eat the bait fish. It is not just limited to "bottom feeders" such as cats and carp. Heavy metals will build up in the flesh of fish and as you eat them they will build up in your body. It is a cumulative effect, kinda like lead poisoning. I would watch your intake snake...especially if you eat it up to 3 times a week. I am not trying to be a C&R guy because I selective harvest, just looking out for your health...Good fishing this year guys!!!

Jake


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

the fish are fine, i only get the occasional twich and haft to wear sunglasses when i sleep. but other then that they sure do tast good


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

WOW thats sucks, thanks for the info


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry to start a tiff,,,,,,,
I was litteraly born and raised w/ a cornfield in front of the house and beyond that was the Mighty O. 
I have great respect for her,cuz Ive personally felt the effects of her rath. I love to boat/fish,and duck hunt on her waters. But I wont eat the fish!!!!!
I sometime think of the ducks landing in the warm water of the sewage treatment plants picking off lone kernals of corn floating through the seperation tanks. So I'm choosy on what ducks get shot!
You are what you eat,,,,,,,,,,,,, so therfore I choose to just let those fish grow and grow in the Mighty O, the fish I eat come from lakes like Senneca, Salt Fork etc. Now I know there are people in Ohio And Wv that have the perverbial pipe coming from the house letting unkown amouts of raw sewage float into those lakes. But I'd rather chew the cabbage twice than consume the chemicals.
Thats just how I feel but as I said before To Each His Own

John


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't smoke anymore. Did for 38 yrs...quit last March! As for eating the fish, I appreciate the thoughts and articles. If you think about it though, they are saying the same about Lake Erie and contaminants. Someone else mentioned sewage in the Ohio, I'm sure lots have heard of the recent reports about *excessive* amounts being unloaded into the big lake. I suppose it's an individual choice. I'm not going to sit here and lie and say I'll never eat it again either. Those articles are eye openers though.......


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> But I'd rather chew the cabbage twice than consume the chemicals.


That's pretty good. Glad I wasn't eating lunch when I read that.



> If you think about it though, they are saying the same about Lake Erie and contaminants.


You definately have a point there snake. There are few areas in the great lakes where I wouldn't eat the fish either. Hamilton, Ontario and Gary Indiana to name two.

If you ever take a flight that goes along the river you would be amazed to see the number of coal fired electric generation plants located along the river. That doesn't include the steel, coke, chemical and other industrial plants. The scale of industry along the river doesn't hit home till you see the big picture from the air.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not kidding on the kernal of corn and the ducks either!
The way I look at it is this,,,,,,,,,, Sometimes when cleaning the ducks even puddlers' you get this overwhelming fish smell when they've been gorging on gizzard shad,, that smell follows the meat to the fryin pan,, and then to the taste buds!!!!!
So what I'm sayin' is you are what you eat!!! cuz if it follows in them its got to follow in us!
Just watchin out for your all's health cuz lord knows mine's gone!!!!!


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

We took a drive up to willow island weds to check out the fishing access, my wife is in a wheel chair and they have nice handicapped accessible path to fishing platforms if the river ever clears up we might spend some time there.


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Belleville has a nice handicap accessible dock as well. I've fished it and done pretty good in the past. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

